# thinking about trying



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

I am thinking about trying for some spring turkey this year but have NO idea where to start. I am relatively new to hunting in general and I have only hunted rabbits, dove, and ducks in the past. I live in Columbus and don't even know where to think about going for turkeys. Can you hunt them in the state parks? Is it way better to have private land access? Do you "scout" turkeys or just pick a spot and try to call them in? Need lots of help so any advice is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

Being do close to the season opener, you are prob best to hunt public land. There are turkey at Delaware state park which is somewhat close to central ohio. Make sure to do you research so you know the parts you can hunt and what you can't.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If you have private property to hunt, try to describe the property, and maybe we can help. The Central Ohio public lands with turkeys (that I've seen first hand), albeit a limited populations, are as follows:

Alum State Lands
Delaware State Lands
Battelle Darby Hunting Area
Dillon
Deer Creek

None of these are really sure bets or known for great turkey hunting. You should definitely scout them. Look for large wooded areas connected to other wooded areas by streams, tree lines, ditches, etc. They need mobility options. A deer will be happy in a 5 acre woodlot. Turkeys need escape plans if they're being harassed. Creek corridors are my favorite.

If you're willing to travel, try some of the state lands in Hocking, Licking or Ross counties.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Get with a turkey hunting buddy and go with him. That way you can learn a little as you go. Going out by yourself for the first time can be pretty discouraging if you are a rookie. Turkey hunting is a hunt you need to learn about and study their habits and scout as much as you can. If I were trying it for the first time by myself, I would set up where you know there are birds and use decoys. Put the decoys about 25 yds. from cover on the edge of a field. Sit back in the cover with a good view of your decoys with your back against a big tree or use a blind. Make sure you have full camo and head net and gloves. Get you a push button type call and use it sparingly. If you get a bird to gobble in response to your call just sit tight and do not move. He already knows where the call is coming from. When he spots the decoys, chances are he will come to them. Oh, did I say do not move an eye. Position your shotgun on your knee and only move it when the gobbler is facing away. Put the bead on the wabbles below his head and kaboom!! Run and gun for the first timer would be pretty tough going. I have hunted turkey for almost 30 years and it is a lot of fun. The danger lies when hunters get "Turkey Fever' and shoot at the target before they identify it. Inexperienced turkey hunters are the ones I fear the most. Good luck and stay safe. For info only.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Tom,

You can come along with me and a work buddy. We're going to Delaware mornings of 4/21, 4/22.

Todd


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

HAHAHA hey todd!! Funny running into you out here! I will have to look at my calendar but I would for SURE like to tag along one of those mornings. I will check it out and get back to you. Thanks bud!


----------

